# Hudson River Greenway



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

is it just me, or does the Greenway suck? joggers three abreast, or with double-wide strollers, in the bike lane, with a ped lane a couple yards away. tour company guards directing streams of cars or peds against lights across the bike path. wtf.

i usually stay closer to home in Brooklyn, but you can only run so many laps in Prospect Park. my gf dropped me off in Nyack this morning on her way to work and i had a great ride getting back home, until i got to Manhattan.

is the path along the East River any better?


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

First of all, you're riding in Manhattan. One of the more populated cities in the world... Residents will use up as much public space that's available . Secondly, factoring in its summer, its also tourist season. they more than likely do not know proper etiquette.. Stopping on the path to snap a pic of the Intrepid and etc.

If you want to avoid all the chaos, I suggest you ride it early in the am. i haven't encountered any issues while riding around 8am. Otherwise you'll be caught in all the madness that is associated with Manhattan...

If you can't get there early enough, well I don't know what to tell you... Looks like you have to tough it out or find other areas to ride.

But if you truly want to look for a bike path that's cyclists friendly, I suggest you ride up to 9w. You'll be able to get a good 30+ mile ride without any distractions..

From what I had remembered, the FDR bike path is pretty crappy. Tons of potholes to dodge and cracks on the road...


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

:idea: wow, 9w? is that the one i road down from Nyack?

i've been on the Greenway a couple times before. it always sucked. nothing personal. i just had the impression that people actually used it to get miles in on a bike path. given that no one observes the fact that it's a bike lane, and there's no enforcement, i find it _at least_ as hazardous as any city street. if it doesn't allow me to travel fairly unimpeded by non-bike traffic, i can't see any reason not to look for alternatives. i certainly won't go out of my way to go ride there, but i'd still like to do more rides along the Palisades, so i'd like to find a better path from Brooklyn.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

9W is really popular but if you want to avoid traffic and get some good roads. Hop a NJ Transit train and head west. Summit is a major train station and good place to start but if you can get something out to Far Hills or Gladstone it gets really fun.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pone said:


> is it just me, or does the Greenway suck? joggers three abreast, or with double-wide strollers, in the bike lane, with a ped lane a couple yards away. tour company guards directing streams of cars or peds against lights across the bike path. wtf.
> 
> i usually stay closer to home in Brooklyn, but you can only run so many laps in Prospect Park. my gf dropped me off in Nyack this morning on her way to work and i had a great ride getting back home, until i got to Manhattan.
> 
> is the path along the East River any better?


The path along the East river isn't better.

the west side... think of it as a casual/relaxing ride. Don't bother with speed... cruise around and take in the scenary.

Of course, the irony of the west side is... the runners & joggers have their own path, that runs parallel. I guess the walkers get in the way of the joggers too much.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> ...if you can get something out to Far Hills or Gladstone it gets really fun.


I rode from home out to Far Hills & Gladstone yesterday. That area seemed to be overrun with cyclists also. CocoLuxe was a mob scene (never quite understood the appeal of that place as a stop for cyclists)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just relocated to NJ and I am looking into Far Hills and Gladstone after hearing some good things. I don't mind a bunch of cyclists being out there, my concern is motor vehicles. How is the traffic out that way?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I just relocated to NJ and I am looking into Far Hills and Gladstone after hearing some good things. I don't mind a bunch of cyclists being out there, my concern is motor vehicles. How is the traffic out that way?


Great area to ride. There are cars everywhere in NJ but out that way there are not too many, especially if you stay off of the main roads, primarily 202/206. If you like climbing you are choosing the right area. River Road in particular is beautiful. Then turn up Pennbrook for a nice work-out. 

Head west towards Pottersville and you will get even more great rides. Or east towards the Great Swamp.


----------



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

Gladstone/Pottersville/Lamington Rd. -- all wonderful... great area to ride....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Great area to ride. There are cars everywhere in NJ but out that way there are not too many, especially if you stay off of the main roads, primarily 202/206. If you like climbing you are choosing the right area. River Road in particular is beautiful. Then turn up Pennbrook for a nice work-out.
> 
> Head west towards Pottersville and you will get even more great rides. Or east towards the Great Swamp.


Thanks man! That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. I am looking forward to getting out there soon.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Great area to ride. There are cars everywhere in NJ but out that way there are not too many, especially if you stay off of the main roads, primarily 202/206. If you like climbing you are choosing the right area. River Road in particular is beautiful. Then turn up Pennbrook for a nice work-out.
> 
> Head west towards Pottersville and you will get even more great rides. Or east towards the Great Swamp.


River Road? Me thinks you mean Lake Road. Otherwise +1^^^


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I rode from home out to Far Hills & Gladstone yesterday. That area seemed to be overrun with cyclists also. CocoLuxe was a mob scene (never quite understood the appeal of that place as a stop for cyclists)


CocoLuxe is where everyone stops. It is good but I would not put it up there with Bex Cafe in Califon. I think a lot of it is location. Right before turning onto Willow towards Lake and either Pennbrook or Campbell for some serious climbing. 

Groups I ride with stop there frequently. If I go out solo, I generally prefer to just grab a drink refill and maybe some food at Cesar's by the corner of Pottersville Rd. Not much seating but a good quick stop with a good selection of sports drinks.

I would recall the last time I was out that way Lake Road had more cyclist traffic than you get on some organized rides. Had to be a little careful but it is truly beautiful and it thinned out considerably going up Pennbrook.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> River Road? Me thinks you mean Lake Road. Otherwise +1^^^


Correct. Although, I should also have pointed out Black River Road in Pottersville.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I only dip into the city (the Hudson river greenway as you call it) when I want to take it easy, and admire some pretty ladies along the way. All other times, it's northbound. You should check out the park that starts right on the NJ side of the GWB (get off GWB in NJ, make left, go down hill about half a mile, make left into park). There you'll have 18 miles of hills on a relatively car free road right on the shore of the Hudson.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

My favorite place to stop with a group used to be the Gladstone Market. They closed and recently re-opened as something else (a pizzeria maybe?) but I haven't tried it yet. They have a nice shaded patio in the back by a stream with seating for about 10.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> My favorite place to stop with a group used to be the Gladstone Market. They closed and recently re-opened as something else (a pizzeria maybe?) but I haven't tried it yet. They have a nice shaded patio in the back by a stream with seating for about 10.


I thought that was still there. Just north of Pottersville Rd right? Have to check it out.


----------



## techkydude (Jul 22, 2013)

*9w*

Hi

Hands down 9W is one of your best choices in this area. You can go as far as you can possibly handle. the road is wide and the drivers are bike friendly for the most part. great shaded areas and nice towns along the way if you need to rest. 



pone said:


> is it just me, or does the Greenway suck? joggers three abreast, or with double-wide strollers, in the bike lane, with a ped lane a couple yards away. tour company guards directing streams of cars or peds against lights across the bike path. wtf.
> 
> i usually stay closer to home in Brooklyn, but you can only run so many laps in Prospect Park. my gf dropped me off in Nyack this morning on her way to work and i had a great ride getting back home, until i got to Manhattan.
> 
> is the path along the East River any better?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One additional question, where are the best places to park in areas like Far Hills, Gladstone, and Fort Lee, etc.?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> One additional question, where are the best places to park in areas like Far Hills, Gladstone, and Fort Lee, etc.?


I tend to ride out there so no expert on parking, but I think the Far Hills and Gladstone train stations would probably be good bets on weekends (not during the week).

There are also a couple of public parks along Burnt Mills Road just west of US 206 that would probably work. One is called Burnt Mills Park IIRC and the other is Little Schoolhouse Park (???). The Schoolhouse one also has a public restroom and is right across from Annie's Deli which is a good place to stop for provisions.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> I tend to ride out there so no expert on parking, but I think the Far Hills and Gladstone train stations would probably be good bets on weekends (not during the week).
> 
> There are also a couple of public parks along Burnt Mills Road just west of US 206 that would probably work. One is called Burnt Mills Park IIRC and the other is Little Schoolhouse Park (???). The Schoolhouse one also has a public restroom and is right across from Annie's Deli which is a good place to stop for provisions.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

I park at Liberty Park on Main St. in Gladstone. I usually start my ride going west on Pottersville Rd. Another option is to park at Natirar but its a little further (just a few miles) from food. 

My opinion on 9W is that it really isn't all that great. Its basically like riding on a highway. My preferred route north from the GWB is to weave through "backroads" to get to Piermont Rd. (to Piermont), then get on 9W from that point going north.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

In the Fort Lee area... I usually park on Hudson Terrace by the Strictly Bicycles shop.

http://goo.gl/maps/eKQ3Z


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tednugent said:


> In the Fort Lee area... I usually park on Hudson Terrace by the Strictly Bicycles shop.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/eKQ3Z


Thank you all. Gladstone and Far Hills sound more like what I am looking for, but I want to have a few different options.


----------



## techkydude (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't drive there; however a good spot to park in Fort Lee its right on Hudson Terrace, south of GWB. 

google map: https://www.google.com/maps/preview...3.9635289!3d40.854363!3m2!1i1250!2i918!4f13.1


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you all. Gladstone and Far Hills sound more like what I am looking for, but I want to have a few different options.


A couple good options are Harry Dunham Park and Pleasant Valley Park, both of which are near Liberty Corner, a few miles east of Far Hills. Easy access from I-78 exit 33. They both have indoor bathrooms. (A friend of mine once got a summons at the Far Hills train station for taking a leak behind a bush). And there's a convenience store in Liberty Corner if you need to get drinks or snacks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AlanE said:


> A couple good options are Harry Dunham Park and Pleasant Valley Park, both of which are near Liberty Corner, a few miles east of Far Hills. Easy access from I-78 exit 33. They both have indoor bathrooms. (A friend of mine once got a summons at the Far Hills train station for taking a leak behind a bush). And there's a convenience store in Liberty Corner if you need to get drinks or snacks.


Thanks!


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

ah, country life.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

techkydude said:


> I don't drive there; however a good spot to park in Fort Lee its right on Hudson Terrace, south of GWB.
> 
> google map: https://www.google.com/maps/preview...3.9635289!3d40.854363!3m2!1i1250!2i918!4f13.1




For the ones that didnt read my rant on the other Thread about 9w...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...st-time-riding-9w-june-4-2011-a-253225-3.html



Sadly, you cannot park on Hudson Terrace anymore. Fort Lee had passed a new ordinance not allowing Non Residents to park on Hudson Terr and/or surrounding residential streets.

You'll be ticketed/towed at your own expense. However, the guys over at Strictly's... Joanna (owner) had mentioned Police did not state when they will be enforcing the new law. But the owners at Strictly did say, it could happen at any time. You can certainly park along Hudson Terr, but there is no guarantee that you will be ticketed or not.

So its best to play it safe and park elsewhere, such as the municipal parking lot or at Historic Park (for a fee of course).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

eugenetsang said:


> For the ones that didnt read my rant on the other Thread about 9w...
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...st-time-riding-9w-june-4-2011-a-253225-3.html
> 
> ...


When I did a couple rides there lots of people still parked on the street. I was concerned about a ticket and parked in the main municipal lot a few blocks south. Easy ride to Strictly from there.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

I had noticed that as well. Ppl are still parking there. But not as many as before. 

I also noticed Fort Lee had posted up some new signage about cyclists and parking. Can't remember exactly what the new sign had said.. But it was a big yellow one on the same side as Strictlys.


----------

